# Revamp the 229???



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Can an old double-action only 229 be upgraded to the DAK trigger system? Thoughts? Suggestions? Who should do it?

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

According to members on the Sig forum, Bruce Gray is "the" Sigsauer gunsmith. You might email him. He should be able to answer your question.

Here: http://www.grayguns.com/index.shtml


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

It depends on when the gun was made. If you call sig customer service they will be able to tell you. 
click here to get some more info.


----------

